# Knitting Pattern Lilac Hat with Braids - Free till March 13



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Here is my new lilac hat with braids for a lady - cute and easy to make!

The pattern is available for free in my Ravelry shop till March 13.
(regular price is $2.99)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilac-hat-with-braids-in-size-adult

I hope you will enjoy it and happy spring! 

Elena


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

This is so sweet! Thank you so much!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great hat. I looked through your other hats that are offered on ravelry.... Excellent designs! Love them.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful pattern. Thank you for sharing it with us. Another excellent hat for my projects this year.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice, thanks!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Your hats are beautiful and you are so generous to share with us.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your hat is beautiful, and thank you for the pattern


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you, I've done two of your hats thus far. They are beautiful and your instructions are easy to follow.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous hat - in my favorite color too!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the compliments, ladies!


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

I too thank you so very much for the pattern. I checked the other patterns, what a lovely selection you have.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for the lovely pattern.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute hat thank you


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Sweet. Thank you.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I love it, thanks so much.


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you so much for your generosity. I have made several of your hats and they are wonderful .
Hugs and God bless


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you. It's lovely and on my to do list!


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you, Elena, for sharing this pattern with your fellow KPers, it is much appreciated!
I love it and will be starting it in the next few days.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, love all your hats.


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you so much. The pattern is lovely.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks so much My neighbor has just found out she going to have to go thru chemo this will be great.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just wonderful for Spring!! Thank you!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the gift!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful hat design Elena ~ thank you for your gift of the pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ziggy101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank You! :thumbup:


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you !


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Very generous , thank you so much . It's a lovely hat .


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this sweet hat pattern.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you, Elena for another beautiful hat.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern for the beautiful hat.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Cute hat! Thank you so much!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely patterns. I'm in the process of knitting the "Diamond" pattern hat.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you again Elena ! You are very generous to offer this pretty hat for free !


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you for the free offer.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks again for a great pattern. Just checked out all your patterns on Ravelry. Wish I had your talent.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

beautiful hat pattern - thanks for sharing


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful hat! Thank you very much for sharing your pattern!


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Here is my new lilac hat with braids for a lady - cute and easy to make!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your great free patterns have made some and they are lovely. Much appreciated by this oldie  :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much! You are an awsome designer and love all of your hats.  :thumbup: Revan


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you Elena for another one of your awesome hat patterns...


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice hat. Thank you for sharing your patterns with us.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

really cute hat. thank you.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. I love you hat patterns!!


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

beautiful! and thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely pattern, thank you for offering this to us all for free.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really prettyxx


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

So happy to read all your wonderful comments! )))) Thank you!


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Once again, thank you for another wonderful pattern. I think this will be a great chemo pattern because it doesn't have any yarnovers to create holes. You are so very kind and generous with your creative talents!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you SO VERY MUCH for the pattern! Beautiful hat!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to let you know that the pattern will be free till March 22.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you. For some reason I missed your post until tonight so I am very glad you extended the time period. The knitting ladies at the church just love your patterns and so do the people who receive them.


----------



## Miss KittyB (May 6, 2012)

Great work....So pretty...


----------

